# SYDNEY



## Jessie Brookes (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi, anyone living in Sydney and would like to meet up? I am 18 years old and have ibs-c. Would love to meet up with individuals who have the same problem or anyone with ibs!


----------



## Mitch1234 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Jessie, yes I'm in Sydney and would like to meet up with fellow sufferers.


----------



## Carelwssdamn (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi Jessie and Mitch, I recently discovered that I have IBS-D (mainly triggered from anxiety) and its making my life miserable. Happy to catch up with if you would like to


----------



## Mitch1234 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Carel yes would like to...


----------



## James Combs (Jan 13, 2016)

Sydney Ohio? i live around Sydney, i am in Montgomery county, my best friend goes to Sydney a bit to go in for whing chun classes, i was almost afraid i was the only one around here with IBS, i was told a year ago, and it has been a long battle since, its hard trying to stay strong, a lot of people don't understand is it is the pain that makes it difficult to get through. i hope one day soon they find a cure for it. i have had to give up on so many foods i liked eating. i mostly do rice diets now and lots of water when possible. jogging and working out makes it a whole lot worse the next day, which sucks because i am now under weight. i am glad they are now taking IBS seriously unlike a while back where they claimed it was all in our heads when we knew it was more than something that simple. i had not ideal that IBS was a thing until my gastrologist told me i had a case of IBS. i thought my liver had failed or my gall bladder had stoped because i heard when that happens you are in a lot of pain.


----------

